# "Puppet string" posture



## pakua (Sep 22, 2004)

I've always had a poor posture, so in Tai Chi I'm struggling to get the puppet-string going. I'm thinking that (at home, anyway) I should practice with a book on my head, or perhaps a cup of boiling water.


----------



## vampyre_rat (Sep 22, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> I've always had a poor posture, so in Tai Chi I'm struggling to get the puppet-string going. I'm thinking that (at home, anyway) I should practice with a book on my head, or perhaps a cup of boiling water.


I am taking the boiling water suggestion as a joke.  Too damn dangerous.  I would look like Freddie Kruger if I tried that!

Not too sure about the book either.  You may end up doing 'strange' things to keep the book on your head.

Do you have a video camera?  video your form.  It can be the best way of seeing exactly where you are going wrong.

Whatever you do, don't force it.  It is the idea that the head is suspended from above, not necessarily a physical thing, although it ends up looking that way.

If you do not have a video camera, try using a full length mirror to check out a few postures in isolation and then do the sequence with those postures to see if you can get the right shape then.

Best of Luck!


----------



## pakua (Sep 22, 2004)

Mm, videos's probably best but I don't have one. Could ask my wife or kids to take some digital pics though.

Where in Scotland are you v-rat?


----------



## vampyre_rat (Sep 22, 2004)

pakua said:
			
		

> Where in Scotland are you v-rat?


Near Stirling (the middle)


----------



## pakua (Sep 23, 2004)

We emigrated to South Africa from UK in the '60s on the "Stirling Castle" which prompted my brother to name his company "Stirling"- even though he's a Glaswegian.

My Dad's family's not a million miles from you in Crieff.


----------

